# job needed with no experience to get experience



## joeljoash (Mar 6, 2014)

hello
i have an associate in medical billing & coding and an cpc-a license. looking for a job


----------



## cordelia (Mar 6, 2014)

The best advice I can offer is to look for a HIM, non coding job. Something in billing, account follow up, charge entry, surgery scheduling, registration, etc. Get your foot in the door, gain daily exposure to ICD 9 and CPT codes and move up. 

I started out at front desk, then billing, charge entry, physician coding, outpatient hospital coding, inpatient hospital coding and now auditing. Each job I have had, has helped me gain valuable knowledge and built on previous experience. 

Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------



## olivia25 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Sharon M.*

This test is very hard. However, you need to study in a quite place. 

also, studing with someone helps. You must keep forcused. 

Good Luck
Sharon


----------

